# whats the best time to hunt hogs



## Rev.432 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was wanting to know if early morning, 
or late evening, which is best to get a hog.
any info would be greatly appreciated.
                  Thanks.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Both...latly with a full moon mornings are probably better because they wont be out untile later in the evening.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

Any time is a good time for hog hunting..... as long as it ain't to dern hot!!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 25, 2010)

a good corn pile...bout 1am-3am.  got a ton of pics from last night.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> a good corn pile...bout 1am-3am.  got a ton of pics from last night.



post um


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

jester896 said:


> post um



x3!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 25, 2010)

give me a little while,  only way i get to post pics is when i get it right by mistake. lol.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 25, 2010)

Send them to my phone..... I need to go hunting wit u if u doin that good, I will even bring the dogs.... LOL


----------



## gin house (Aug 26, 2010)

theyre not that big but theres a few gooduns.  got a sho nuff boar on another cam i need to pic up.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 26, 2010)

Rev....are you one of those crazy guys that hunts hogs w/ a gun?

cw


----------



## Hog (Aug 26, 2010)

Gin,You ever call a feller back once in a while then we's might could go & get one of those gooduns in the bunch!


----------



## Rev.432 (Aug 26, 2010)

THANK'S for the in put guys,
Seaweaver,to answer your question, bow,gun if i ever get
the chance.  hope to get one this year.


----------



## quantum71 (Aug 26, 2010)

early mornings have been the best for us, coolest time of the day so the hogs have been up and movin!


----------



## gin house (Aug 26, 2010)

Hog said:


> Gin,You ever call a feller back once in a while then we's might could go & get one of those gooduns in the bunch!



 checked the sd card a few minutes ago, they came back last night and stayed till 7am, they brought some friends, a few good uns.  i talked to you yesterday and told you i was ready, where were you?  guess i'll go getem tonight.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 27, 2010)

Middle of the day if you want to make a hog dog.


----------



## Hog (Aug 27, 2010)

gin house said:


> checked the sd card a few minutes ago, they came back last night and stayed till 7am, they brought some friends, a few good uns.  i talked to you yesterday and told you i was ready, where were you?  guess i'll go getem tonight.



I was ready & called you back that evening  but dont know where you was!  I figured you was just wanting to talk about going instead of actually going!


----------



## gin house (Aug 27, 2010)

Hog said:


> I was ready & called you back that evening  but dont know where you was!  I figured you was just wanting to talk about going instead of actually going!



  your number sure does find  a way of not showin up on missed calls  you know me, im always ready.  i believe you was the one wantin to talk huntin and not show.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 27, 2010)

*weather*



Rev.432 said:


> I was wanting to know if early morning,
> or late evening, which is best to get a hog.
> any info would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.



with the weather being as hot as blue blazes, I would have to opt for early morning, The temp is as cool as it is gonna get at that time of day. the rest of the day them hogs are laid up in the shade close to water hole.


----------



## Hog (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey,Your phone is ringing again.... pick it up!


----------



## Hog (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry,But chaaaad is not available phone says!  Dont think you really want to go tonight cause you've gotten lazy is what I think!


----------

